# Bad Wildbad oder Besame Mucho am Samstag (6.5.06)?



## Trailrider79 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Spochtsfreunde!

ich bin auch mal wieder im lande. wie wärs denn mit einem gepflegten ausflug nach bad wildbad am samstag oder einer runde besame mucho?

wär subba wenn da was klappen würde!

gruß jörg


----------



## mjA (4. Mai 2006)

*vorsichtig interesse bekund*  

wildbad (x)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Mai 2006)

na das wär doch schonmal was


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Mai 2006)

[X] BM

Wildbad an sich auch gerne, ich hab aber nur Peripherie-Protektoren und keinen Fullfäis Helmet. Stört das?


----------



## dave (4. Mai 2006)

An *BM extended* hätte ich ja schon großes Interesse!
Bei dem normalen BM würd' ich hingegen eventuell lieber in die Pfalz fahren. Hab' da noch 'ne Rechnung mit 'ner tricky Passage offen. 
Na, ich behalt's einfach mal auf dem Radar ...

@Don:
Ob Du den So ggf. gegen den Sa tauschen kannst?


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

die falz hat für meinen konditionellen zustand (noch) zu viele höhenmeter dave du kennst das ja noch vom letzten mal besame mucho;-)
oder wie viele höhenmeter sollen gefahren werden in der pfalz?

@lelle:
protektoren kann man dort leihen, sollte kein problem sein


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

super sind wir ja schon mal 4 

erstmal: wann wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> super sind wir ja schon mal 4



die sich aber wohl (noch) nicht einig sind wohin es denn gehen soll. du, lelle und ich wollen nach wildbad, dave lieber besame extended oder in die pfälzer berge und don hat sich noch garnicht geäußert



			
				mjA schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal: wann wollen wir uns treffen?



ich bin sehr frei in meiner zeitgestaltung, richte mich da nach euch.

wohne übrigens auf halbem weg von ka nach wildbad, also ein treffpunkt in ka is für mich mehr als ungeschickt. eine person mit bike bekomme ich aber auf alle fälle noch bei mir ins auto, mögliche treffpunkte wären z.b. alles an der albtalstr. ab busenbach richtung herrenalb, karlsbad oder auch direkt in wildbad

gruß jörg


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin sehr frei in meiner zeitgestaltung, richte mich da nach euch.


Kannst du auch am Sonntag?
Da stehen unsere Chancen auf Besame reloaded besser, falls der Bernie überhaupt noch hier liest. 
Also ich hatte geplant, am Sonntag Besame  mit dem Knoflok zu fahren. Ob ich die Extension ohne Bernie nochmal finde, weiss ich nicht so recht.


----------



## dave (5. Mai 2006)

> Kannst du auch am Sonntag?



Ne, is leider ned drin! Da hab' ich mich schon für die Hauenstein-Trail-Tour bei Kenny Garnet angemeldet, auf die er mich gestern noch mal heiß gemacht hat.


----------



## knoflok (5. Mai 2006)

mööp; 

bin auch da; aber sonntach! SAmstag wird laminat verlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

hmmm, sonntach kann ich nur sehr bedingt, eher dann frühstartmäään sollte so um 12 uhr wieder in heimischen gefilden sein

samstag kann ich den ganzen tag


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

Ich wäre auch in jedem Fall für einen (gemäßigten) Frühstart. In WB könnt ich ne Halbtageskarte nehmen und um BM zu fahren, ist es auch besser, wenn die Rotsocken noch schlafen oder den Frühstückskaffee schlürfen.


----------



## naiko (5. Mai 2006)

also nur so als TIpp, ich weiß zwar dass einige nicht unter der Woche können, aber BW ist im Moment an WE äußerst voll, da bisher noch einige Bikeparks nicht geöffnet haben...


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> ..., ich weiß zwar dass einige nicht unter der Woche können, ....



du hast es erfasst 



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch in jedem Fall für einen (gemäßigten) Frühstart. In WB könnt ich ne Halbtageskarte nehmen und um BM zu fahren, ist es auch besser, wenn die Rotsocken noch schlafen oder den Frühstückskaffee schlürfen.



was heisst bei dir gemäßigt? bei mir heisst frühstart *nicht vor 8.30 uhr*! 
bezieht sich die halbtageskarte in Wildbad auf samstag oder sonntag?
die rotsocken sollte man natürlich ausbremsen, insofern is (gemäßigter) frühstart auf jeden fall zu empfehlen

mein internet hier auf der arbeit lahmt gerade sehr, insofern kann ich nicht nachschauen, bis wann oder ab wann überhaupt die tageskarte in wildbad gilt.

auch am samstag könnte mir eine halbtageskarte in wildbad durchaus reichen. wie schauts mit den anderen aus, mja & lelle?


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Mai 2006)

Am Sonntag könnte ich ev. bei einem (gemäßigten) Frühstart dabei sein.
Als alter Spurenleser dürfte ich auch noch den Weg für den BM-extended wiederfinden.
Samstags mach ich jedoch als Rotsocke die Wege von WB zur Grünhütte unsicher 
Wenn mir da ein Biker den Weg kreuzt, gibts natürlich einen Ast zwischen die Speichen


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

Ich kann nur Samstag, da aber den ganzen Tag zu jeder beliebigen Uhrzeit. 

Wenn das mit den Protektoren kein Prob ist, bin ich eher für BW. Bräuchte dann aber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit! BM geht von Karlsruhe aus ja auch per Bahn ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> BW ist im Moment an WE äußerst voll, da bisher noch einige Bikeparks nicht geöffnet haben.


Hmm, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich glaube dann muss ich da nicht hin. 

Wenn der Harry wirklich am Sonntag mit geht, bin ich klar für Sonntag und BM-extended.

@Harry: Kannst du das ev. in deiner Aussage ev. rausstreichen? Treffen wir uns um 9:45 am Waldparkplatz unterhalb des Skilifts? 

@Knofi: Wer fährt?

@Bernie: Gehst du nicht mehr biken oder gehen wir dir zu sehr auf die Nerven? Bitte, fahr doch auch mit. 

@Jörg: Sorry fürs Thread-jacking, ich würde ja gern mal wieder mit dir biken aber 12:00 könnte inklusive Extension und abhängig vom Uphill-Speed etwas knapp werden. 

BTW: Die Halbtageskarte in BW geht von 10:00 bis 14:00. Da könnte es noch etwas ruhiger sein, weil die hardcore Downhiller so früh noch ihren Schönheitsschlaf halten.


----------



## knoflok (5. Mai 2006)

@don: erst so spät? 

fahren... du kennst mein auto. fahre gerne, aber wir müssen dann halt beide räder rausmachen, und für gepäck wirds dann eng (ich geh vollausgerüstet  ) gehn tut es aber - ham wir ja schon ausprobiert. 
so what?


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

also wie haben wir uns denn jetzt geeinigt? Samstag oder Sonntag? 

Vor lauter lesen gerate ich gerade in tiefste Abgründe *verwirrt bin*  

Sprich ma einer jetzt nen Machtwort mit Uhrzeit. Und wenn nicht BM bräucht auch ich jemanden gnädigen mit Auto 

edit: sonntag BM frühestens um 9 besser 10


----------



## dave (5. Mai 2006)

ah, ist ja 'ne doofe termin-kollision! würde eigentlich schon sehr gerne mti euch BM extended mitfahren! nun denn, haben zum glück ja noch ein paar gelegenheiten ....


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

also, 
nachdem ich mich nu über die A8 gequält habe, kann ich auch mal wieder was zum thema beitragen;-)

also für mich reicht eine halbtageskarte in wildbad definitiv aus. die gibts wie stefan schon geschrieben hatte von 10-14uhr aber auch von 14-18uhr.

wie gesagt, ich bin frei, vielleicht schreibt mja nochmal was, wann er zeit & lust hat. denke die meisten werden sich zwischen 11-15 uhr in wildbad tummeln, von daher wäre die nachmittagsvariante auch eine überlegung wert

@lelle: wie gesagt, mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich dir anbieten ab busenbach oder alles was dahinter in richtung bad herrenalb liegt. oder aber du kommst mit der S11 (Ittersbach) nach Langensteinbach.

@stefan: kein problem bzgl. hijacking, ich blick noch durch BM wird dann am ohne mich stattfinden, dies ist hiermit definitiv, dann könnt ihr eure zeiten ausmachen wie ihr wollt.

ist die idee mit dem berner oberland (saaaaaaaneland) eigentlich noch aktuell? der fred dümpelt auch so vor sich hin


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

BW wäre schon n1. Aber BM möcht ich mitfahren. Deswegentendiere ich eher dazu.. Möchte meine Kondi erstmal auffrischen. Hatte letztes mal gut zu Kämpfen. BSprich beides schaffe ich körperlich am WE nicht.

Deswegen fahre ich wenn dann sonntag mit, wenn der stefan noch ne uhrzeit in Herrenalb ansagt, oder ich gar jemand aus Karlsruhe mitnimmt


----------



## naiko (5. Mai 2006)

Ihr wisst, dass es auch nach BW kein Problem ist mit der Bahn zu fahren. Die hält so ziemlich direkt vor der Talstation der Bergbahn  und fährt glaub am Europaplatz in KA los.


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

das heisst dann morgen garnicht?


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wisst, dass es auch nach BW kein Problem ist mit der Bahn zu fahren. Die hält so ziemlich direkt vor der Talstation der Bergbahn  und fährt glaub am Europaplatz in KA los.



Rüsschtiggggg!


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

@mja: und an beiden tagen geht net?

@lelle: na dann sind wir nur noch zu zweit. mitnehmen kann ich dich wie gesagt gerne, nur nach ka will ich net runterfahren, das is genau die andere richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> @mja: und an beiden tagen geht net?



zeitlich geht an beiden, aber ich schaffs körperlich einfach nicht.. ich fahr halt nur zum spaß und war dieses jahr erst einmal aufm rad.. deswegen lieber bm und erstmal einen auf kondi machen


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

mja schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag BM frühestens um 9 besser 10


Dann passt 9:45 doch, oder? Müsstest halt mit der Bahn hinkommen.


			
				mja schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte meine Kondi erstmal auffrischen. Hatte letztes mal gut zu Kämpfen.


Das hört sich aber nicht so an, als wenn BM in der extended dancehall jungle-Version etwas für dich wäre. 



			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die idee mit dem berner oberland (saaaaaaaneland) eigentlich noch aktuell? der fred dümpelt auch so vor sich hin


Klaro, Termin ist doch festgelegt und vorerst brauchen wir da keine Aktionen (is ja noch lang hin).


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

@mja: genau deswegen will ich nach wildbad und nicht besame mitfahren...bin konditechnisch auch übelst unfit, und ich hab die erfahrung auf besame gemacht, besame extended geht da wirklich nur mit gewalt....aber ich will dir ja jetzt keine flöhe ins ohr setzen 

@stefan: die letzten male hatte ich in erinnerung dass die kontinuität der postings größer war, daher meine frage...aber da bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn das statt findet...muss nur mal schauen, ob und wie lang ich mir da urlaub nehmen kann


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Dann passt 9:45 doch, oder? Müsstest halt mit der Bahn hinkommen.


gebongt!  

 4.Fahrt Plan  09:18 _*09:55*_ 00:37  (10 min Später..fahren halt nicht anders)



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich aber nicht so an, als wenn BM in der extended dancehall jungle-Version etwas für dich wäre.


Auf die steh ich doch so. Irgendwie muss ich ja mal wieder reinkommen.. letztes Jahr wars auch anstrengend für mich, aber nach 2-3 mal da hoch und mit meinem bike schaufelt man schon gut Kraft für die Zukunft   

Greetz


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> @mja: genau deswegen will ich nach wildbad und nicht besame mitfahren



Was ist den dann extended? Hab irgendwas verpasst? Klär mich mal einer auf^^


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

Also ich will weiterhin morgen fahren

steh ich jetzt allein auf weiter Flur?
Oder bist du auch noch am Start, Trailrider?

Beispielsweise könnte ich mich wie vorgeschlagen in die S11 Ittersbach setzen. Bis wo soll ich im Idealfall fahren? Die fährt ja über Busenbach Waldbronn Karlsbad Spielberg bis Ittersbach.

Wie wäre es z.b. mit 9:00 in Busenbach am Bhf?


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

ich bin weiterhin am start, keine sorge!
am besten du fährst bis langensteinbach bhf, dann hole ich dich da ab...sag mir wann dein zug ankommt, dann bin ich da (wohne schon ewig nimma hier, hält die bahn immer noch um sechs nach und sechs nach halb am bhf langensteinbach?)

gruß jörg


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Wat issn nu. Ich will mich ma entscheiden, falls der extended zu hart ist dann sagt es mir mal.. dann kann ich auch morgen mit lelle mitkommen...

nu aber flott


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

9:05 Langensteinbach  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

extended kenn ich net, mir reicht nur schon der normale besame, daher muss stefan was dazu sagen...

@lelle: hast du ne dämpferpumpe?


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

BM extended: Man kann zur Teufelsmühle, BM runter, Teufelsloch runter, bei den Geländern abbiegen und nach Herrenalb zurück.

Oder aber man fährt halt extended, also erweitert, also nicht direkt zum Teufelsloch sondern den Serpentinentrail weiter runter, dann hinnelang wieder hoch, Teufelsloch, da bei den Geländern geradeaus weiter und abwärts, eine Schleife und wieder hoch zu den Geländern.... nach belieben fortzusetzen 

Dämpferpumpe hab ich keine. Hab nichts aufblasbares mehr im Einsatz ausser den Reifen


----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2006)

Boaa, würd ich da gern mit 
Hätt ich nur den Fred füher gelesen!


----------



## dave (5. Mai 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> BM extended: Man kann zur Teufelsmühle, BM runter, Teufelsloch runter, bei den Geländern abbiegen und nach Herrenalb zurück.
> 
> Oder aber man fährt halt extended, also erweitert, also nicht direkt zum Teufelsloch sondern den Serpentinentrail weiter runter, dann hinnelang wieder hoch, Teufelsloch, da bei den Geländern geradeaus weiter und abwärts, eine Schleife und wieder hoch zu den Geländern.... nach belieben fortzusetzen



Ganz so isses ned! BM extended ist eine Erweiterung um glaube ich gleich zwei neue Trails, welche wir froschel verdanken! 
Nach dem Zickzack-Weg geht's noch weiter Richtung Murgtal runter und anschließend natürlich wieder hoch. Wird also schon anstrengender als der normale BM, was sich allerdings zu lohen scheint!


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

ähh

peinlich

jetzt wo du's sagst fällts mir wieder ein
ich war ja sogar bei der Testbefahrung dabei

Da, wo der Don seinen Rahmen entjungfert hat und so

Edit: da


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz so isses ned! BM extended ist eine Erweiterung um glaube ich gleich zwei neue Trails, welche wir froschel verdanken!
> Nach dem Zickzack-Weg geht's noch weiter Richtung Murgtal runter und anschließend natürlich wieder hoch. Wird also schon anstrengender als der normale BM, was sich allerdings zu lohen scheint!



ich fahr ueberall hoch, komme was wolle!   

dann fahr ich den mit. wer sein rad liebt der schiebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den dann extended? Hab irgendwas verpasst?


Guckst du hier. War auch gleich die erste Tour mit meinem Nomad, wo ich konditionell so mies drauf war ...
Endlich hab ich's ausgegraben: Ach ja, das war hier.
Also ich bin damals auf dem Anstieg (Forstweg!!!1) schier gestorben und hab große Teile schieben müssen, über die ich sonst nur lachen kann. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen schwarzen Tag nicht mehr erwähnen.


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier. War auch gleich die erste Tour mit meinem Nomad, wo ich konditionell so mies drauf war ...
> Endlich hab ich's ausgegraben: Ach ja, das war hier.
> Also ich bin damals auf dem Anstieg (Forstweg!!!1) schier gestorben und hab große Teile schieben müssen, über die ich sonst nur lachen kann. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen schwarzen Tag nicht mehr erwähnen.


ich werde in wenigen stunden dein leid teilen, denn auch ich muss mal anfangen  *gg*


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ueberall hoch, komme was wolle!
> 
> dann fahr ich den mit. wer sein rad liebt der schiebt*[oder fährt bergbahn] *


ohhh jaaaa, das kenn ich 



also gut, lelle wie schauts aus, nachdem mja jetzt besame fährt, morgen um 9.05 uhr am bhf in langensteinbach?


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Mai 2006)

Ok, 9:05 Bhf Langensteinbach

falls mehrere Mountainbiker mit orangenen DMRs da stehen sollten erkennst du mich an meiner überzähligen 3. Brustwarze. Oder so.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde in wenigen stunden dein leid teilen,


 Du denkst aber schon dran, dass es Sonntag wird, oder? 

Und falls Harry und Bernie nicht mitgehen, fahren wir einfach die Version, die lelle zuerst beschrieben hat, da wird dir schon die Puste irgendwann ausgehen.


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Mai 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, 9:05 Bhf Langensteinbach
> 
> falls mehrere Mountainbiker mit orangenen DMRs da stehen sollten erkennst du mich an meiner überzähligen 3. Brustwarze. Oder so.



kommst du nakkisch? werde dich schon erkennen...komme mit nem roten astra


----------



## mjA (5. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst aber schon dran, dass es Sonntag wird, oder?
> 
> Und falls Harry und Bernie nicht mitgehen, fahren wir einfach die Version, die lelle zuerst beschrieben hat, da wird dir schon die Puste irgendwann ausgehen.



ist das jetzt so gemeint: "ich soll nicht denken, dass wir samstag BM fahren" 

wenn du es so meinst: ja ich weiß das Sonntag gemeint ist 

edit: und meine uhrzeit 9:55 war vorhin die jenige, zu welcher in ankomme am bahnhof


----------



## knoflok (5. Mai 2006)

very spät das ganze... 
ich bin zwar auch eher der langschläfer, würde aber eine verfrühte UHrzeit fast vorziehen, um nicht zu vielen Wandörörn zu begegnen.
Aber ich beuge mich natürlich der absoluten Mehrheit... 

Grüße
*freu*
ms


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

Bei 9:55 am Bahnhof müssen wir uns schon um 9:00 in Ka treffen. Meine liebe Frau hat immer noch nicht verlautbaren lassen, ob sie das Auto jetzt braucht oder nicht.


----------



## knoflok (5. Mai 2006)

hat ja zeit bis morgen abend die planung  wie immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxlReen (5. Mai 2006)

wat is BEsame MUCHO??? helf mir auf die BunnyHops (=Sprünge)


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

Klickst du auf "Tour & Spotguide" oben auf der Seite, Baden-Württemberg, dritter Eintrag ist der hier.


----------



## AxlReen (6. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Klickst du auf "Tour & Spotguide" oben auf der Seite, Baden-Württemberg, dritter Eintrag ist der hier.




danke hört sich nice an, is des überhaupt noch Hardtail tauglich????


----------



## naiko (6. Mai 2006)

Bad Wildbad Downhill 1 ist auch Hardtailtauglich...


----------



## mjA (6. Mai 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> danke hört sich nice an, is des überhaupt noch Hardtail tauglich????



jepp isses...  ..


----------



## lelebebbel (6. Mai 2006)

Edit: Ach ihr redet von BM
da kriegt man keinen Speed drauf, das geht problemlos mit dem HT

In Wildbad heute stellte sich eher die Frage, ob mein Hardtail Downhilltauglich ist...

- meine Z1 Fr ist zu weich für die Stufen..
- der Fat Albert erwartungsgemäß auch, wobei 2 Platten bei einer Abfahrt doch irgendwie zuviel des Guten sind
- und die NC-17 Sattelstütze sieht jetzt aus wie ne Thomson Setback, hab ich grad erst zuhause bemerkt. So ein Schrott - dabei wurde die schonmal aus gleichem Grund auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## knoflok (6. Mai 2006)

*geek*
shit; brauch dann für meine  wildbad-ausflug doch noch ein paar schwerere Bummer zur Bereifung...  
Abör für BM reichts...


----------



## rohstrugel (6. Mai 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ach ihr redet von BM
> da kriegt man keinen Speed drauf, das geht problemlos mit dem HT
> 
> In Wildbad heute stellte sich eher die Frage, ob mein Hardtail Downhilltauglich ist...
> ...


lelebebbellele... welche NC-17 Stütze hast du, 60er  oder 70er  Alu?

So wies aussieht werde ich morgen für den BM mit am Start sein. Treffen um 10:00 Uhr am Bad-Herrenalber Waldrand-Parkplatz.


----------



## mjA (6. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> lelebebbellele... welche NC-17 Stütze hast du, 60er  oder 70er  Alu?
> 
> So wies aussieht werde ich morgen für den BM mit am Start sein. Treffen um 10:00 Uhr am Bad-Herrenalber Waldrand-Parkplatz.



komme 9:55 am bahnhof an. Wo ist der Parlkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (6. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> lelebebbellele... welche NC-17 Stütze hast du, 60er  oder 70er  Alu?


Die Stütze heisst NC-17 Empire Pro. Was das für ein Alu ist steht nicht druff, es wird nur behauptet das sei "Aircraft Aluminium" (kann also 6er oder 7er sein) und ge-T6-t. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, wenn Flugzeuge auch so gebaut werden dann werde ich in Zukunft lieber per Boot den Atlantik überqueren.
Natürlich ist der geringe Durchmesser von 26,8mm ein Problem, aber hallo? Die war versenkt soweit das bei mir geht. Mit den paar cm Hebel muss sie ja wohl echt klarkommen, zumal ich weder gestürzt, noch je ohne Füße auf den Pedalen gelandet bin oder ähnliches.






@Trailrider:
Ich hab noch einen DH Schlauch und 1,50 von dir, bekommst du beides bei nächster Gelegenheit zurück. Den Schlauch werd ich mit der bestellten neu-Bereifung (BigBetty vorne, Minion 2ply 2,35" hinten  ) hoffentlich nicht mehr brauchen...

Einen Kartenleser hab ich jetzt auch. Die Bilder auf meiner Speicherkarte sind aber irgendwie kaputt - die von deiner Kamera sind noch da, aber meine sind alle nicht mehr readable. Ein paar fehlen auch, z.b. die Startrampe.
Das muss irgendwie bei der Aktion mit dem Laptop passiert sein, denn die Bilder, die ich danach gemacht habe, tun wieder. Vielleicht hat der Kartenleser ne Macke, du sagtest ja der liest deine Karte auch nicht immer.

ein paar Bilder von heute sind jetzt in meiner Galerie


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen um 10:00 Uhr am Bad-Herrenalber Waldrand-Parkplatz.


Könntest du vorher noch den Micha am Bahnhof abholen? Ich hab das Auto schon voll und sonst müssten wir alle von da unten starten. 



			
				lelle schrieb:
			
		

> Suche STABILE schwarze Sattelstütze in 26,8, mindestens 400mm lang. Möglichst mit etwas Kröpfung (setback)


Ich könnte jetzt wieder meine Control Tech anbieten wie Sauerbier. Du kannst sie ja mal testen, wenn du willst oder nimmst sie zum Übergang, bis du ne gescheite hast. Jedenfalls will ich sie los werden, weil sie jetzt schon lange genug den wertvollen Platz in meiner Kruschtelkiste belegt hat und da wollen jezt endlich mal ein paar andere Dinge rein. Das Problem bei dem Ding ist halt die Winkelarretierung, weil da eine relativ feine Rasterung dran ist, die bei harten Belastungen einfach durchrutscht. Als zukünftigem Ingenieur fällt dir da bestimmt eine gute Lösung ein, z.B. ein paar Sandkörner mit rein packen oder gleich den Winkel mit ner durchgebohrten Schraube fixieren.


----------



## rohstrugel (6. Mai 2006)

Dann werd ich mal den _ick bin mjA_ vom Bahnhof abholen.
Er darf mir anschliessend bis zum Waldparkplatz hinterherfahrenn, ich natürlich voraus mit dem Auto .
So lernt er den Startpunkt am besten kennen .

@lelle
die Stütze ist nicht verbogen, liegt nur an dem kleinen knick in der Optik ... 

@don
dein Wunsch wurde erhört, und ging in Erfüllung


----------



## mjA (6. Mai 2006)

danke rohstrudel!


----------



## dave (7. Mai 2006)

hoffe ihr hattet viel spass! ich selber bin heute leer ausgegangen ... hab' mir gestern bei 'nem bunnyhop das rechte handgelenk gezerrt ... 

scheint an meiner technik zu liegen, wie ich nach rücksprache mit 'nem doc erfahren habe. bevor ich das vr hochziehe lass' ich nämlich - wenn ich dran denke  - bewußt die arme locker. so kann ich das vr explosiver hochreißen, als wenn ich von vorneherein schon in den armen verspannt wäre.
beim hochreißen strecke ich dann automatisch die arme, wobei auf diese weise jedoch die gelenke "durchschlagen" können, welche so primär nur vom bindegewebe gestüzt werden! ich müsste vor dem durchstrecken der arme also die muskeln anspannen, um die zerrung des bindegewebes mit den sehnen usw. zu vermeiden, was ich anscheinend nicht ausreichend tue.
ist anscheinend auch im kampfsport mit den ganzen kicks und schlägen verbreitet.

dies nur so als tipp, bevor ihr auch bei so 'nem herrlichen wetter aufs biken verzichten müsst ...


----------



## rohstrugel (7. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe ihr hattet viel spass! ich selber bin heute leer ausgegangen ... hab' mir gestern bei 'nem bunnyhop das rechte handgelenk gezerrt ...
> 
> scheint an meiner technik zu liegen, wie ich nach rücksprache mit 'nem doc erfahren habe. bevor ich das vr hochziehe lass' ich nämlich - wenn ich dran denke  - bewußt die arme locker. so kann ich das vr explosiver hochreißen, als wenn ich von vorneherein schon in den armen verspannt wäre.
> beim hochreißen strecke ich dann automatisch die arme, wobei auf diese weise jedoch die gelenke "durchschlagen" können, welche so primär nur vom bindegewebe gestüzt werden! ich müsste vor dem durchstrecken der arme also die muskeln anspannen, um die zerrung des bindegewebes mit den sehnen usw. zu vermeiden, was ich anscheinend nicht ausreichend tue.
> ...


Dave, du sollst doch beim biken nicht immer Deine Karateübungen machen.
Einfach ganz locker bleiben 

Ja, wir (Don Stefano, knoflok, mjA und meinereiner) hatten viel Spass, bestes Wetter und kaum Wandersvolk 
 knoflok hat uns auch noch gezeigt, wie man min. 3 Minuten durch eine Spitzkehre surf.. ääh hüpfen kann.
Einen Eintrag is BM-Logbuch haben wir auch noch gemacht. Hat den harten Winter schadlos überstanden.
Don, wie gehts Deiner Hand? (War glaub auch eine Kampfsportübung)
Bilder haben wir aber nur ein paar geamcht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Mai 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @Trailrider:
> Ich hab noch einen DH Schlauch und 1,50 von dir, bekommst du beides bei nächster Gelegenheit zurück. Den Schlauch werd ich mit der bestellten neu-Bereifung (BigBetty vorne, Minion 2ply 2,35" hinten  ) hoffentlich nicht mehr brauchen...
> 
> Einen Kartenleser hab ich jetzt auch. Die Bilder auf meiner Speicherkarte sind aber irgendwie kaputt - die von deiner Kamera sind noch da, aber meine sind alle nicht mehr readable. Ein paar fehlen auch, z.b. die Startrampe.
> ...



das is ja echt übel mit der stütze, die war doch sehr tief drin, eigentlich sollte die das aushalten...

also der kartenleser is definitiv net kaputt, nur meine speicherkarte hat er am anfang net erkannt, mittlerweile aber jedes mal...denk eher dass deine bilder bei der "dreh-aktion" kaputt gegangen sind.....und ich wollt noch fragen, ob ichs auf cd brennen soll 

dann machen wir beim nächsten mal grad nen tausch, schlauch&geld gegen bilder 

mal sehen wann ich dazu komme die bilder ins fotoalbum hochzuladen, bin grad etwas im stress nächste woche...vielleicht am nächsten wochenende


bis die tage

gruß jörg


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir (Don Stefano, knoflok, mjA und meinereiner) hatten viel Spass, bestes Wetter und kaum Wandersvolk


Ja, wirklich wunderbar! Die paar Wanderer, die da waren, sind sehr freundlich gewesen, wenn wir auch keine Anfeuerungen oder Applaus erhalten haben.  


			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> knoflok hat uns auch noch gezeigt, wie man min. 3 Minuten durch eine Spitzkehre surf.. ääh hüpfen kann.


Bei einem Dauerhüpfkontest oder wer benötigte die meiste Zeit, wäre er unangefochtener Sieger gewesen. Das soll jetzt aber nicht abwertend klingen,  andere (ich z.B) müssen nach einem oder zwei Hüpfern wieder ein paar cm rollen (oder absteigen), bei Knofi sieht das alles leicht und behende aus, fast wie nach einem Rhytmus. (@Knofi: Hast du da was bestimmtes im Ohr dabei?)



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Don, wie gehts Deiner Hand? (War glaub auch eine Kampfsportübung)


Nix passiert, das Rad ist auch nach näherem Hinsehen noch heil, der Boden war ja weich. Komisch, dass es mich da hingehauen hat, obwohl ich das ETA da schon wieder draussen hatte. Die Gustl zieht super, ich brauche jetzt halt noch einen Reifen, der die hohen Kräfte auf den Boden bringt.

@Knoflok: Wann machen wir die BB-Sammelbestellung?



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder haben wir aber nur ein paar gemacht.


Meine kommen wahrscheinlich heut' abend, die ungewohnte Arbeit mit dem Oberkörper hat mich genauso geschlaucht, wie die CC-Runde letzten Sonntag.


----------



## dave (8. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, dass es mich da hingehauen hat, obwohl ich das ETA da schon wieder draussen hatte.



Ist Dir der BM mittlerweile so langweilig, dass Du mit aktivem ETA fährst?


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2006)

Ja nö, nicht komplett, nur die Teufelslöcher.


----------



## dave (8. Mai 2006)

Ach so! Und ich dacht' schon ...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2006)

Hier noch die versprochenen Bildchen:







 







Danke Harry, fürs Knipsen.


----------



## fez (10. Mai 2006)

*schön, schön !  *

Wenn ich es endlich mal schafffe meine siffende Gabel zu reparieren (hab noch keine Dichtung) dann würde ich da gerne mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2006)

wie wärs mal wieder mit wildbad? samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Juni 2006)

Wäre sofort dabei
aber dieses WE is leider nicht


----------

